# Poudriere - Fatal errors encountered calculating dependencies



## awenger (Apr 10, 2015)

Got the following error message when trying to recompile any ports that were altered or have been updated with poudriere 3.1.2:

```
# /usr/local/bin/poudriere bulk -j freebsd_10-1x64 -p HEAD -f /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/port-list
[00:00:00] ====>> Creating the reference jail... done
[00:01:36] ====>> Mounting system devices for freebsd_10-1x64-HEAD
[00:01:36] ====>> Mounting ports/packages/distfiles
[00:01:36] ====>> Using packages from previously failed build
[00:01:36] ====>> Mounting packages from: /data/poudriere/data/packages/freebsd_10-1x64-HEAD
[00:01:36] ====>> Appending to make.conf: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/freebsd_10-1x64-make.conf
/etc/resolv.conf -> /data/poudriere/data/.m/freebsd_10-1x64-HEAD/ref/etc/resolv.conf
[00:01:36] ====>> Starting jail freebsd_10-1x64-HEAD
[00:01:38] ====>> Logs: /data/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/freebsd_10-1x64-HEAD/2015-04-10_07h43m24s
[00:01:38] ====>> WWW: http://poudriere.vm.dom//build.html?mastername=freebsd_10-1x64-HEAD&build=2015-04-10_07h43m24s
[00:01:38] ====>> Loading MOVED
[00:01:42] ====>> Calculating ports order and dependencies
[00:02:10] ====>> Error: Duplicated origin for ImageMagick-nox11-6.9.1.1,1: graphics/ImageMagick-nox11 AND graphics/ImageMagick. Rerun with -vv to see which ports are depending on these.
[00:02:11] ====>> Error: Fatal errors encountered calculating dependencies
[00:02:11] ====>> Cleaning up
[00:02:11] ====>> Umounting file systems
```


```
# cat /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/freebsd_10-1x64-make.conf
WITH_PKGNG=yes
BATCH=yes
WITHOUT_X11=yes
apache24_SET=LDAP
apache24_SET=AUTHNZ_LDAP
pure-ftpd_SET=TLS
squid_SET=ARP_ACL
```


```
# cat /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/port-list
archivers/php56-bz2
archivers/php56-zip
archivers/php56-zlib
converters/php56-mbstring
databases/mysql56-server
databases/php56-pdo_mysql
devel/autoconf
devel/automake
devel/cmake
devel/gettext-tools
devel/gmake
devel/gmake-lite
devel/libtool
devel/php56-gettext
devel/pkgconf
devel/rubygem-rake
devel/scons
devel/subversion
devel/swig13
ftp/php56-curl
ftp/pure-ftpd
ftp/wget
graphics/ImageMagick
graphics/php56-exif
graphics/php56-gd
lang/php56-extensions
math/php56-gmp
misc/help2man
net-mgmt/net-snmp
net/p5-Geo-IP
net/php5-ldap
net/samba36
ports-mgmt/dialog4ports
ports-mgmt/pkg
ports-mgmt/portmaster
ports-mgmt/poudriere
security/php5-hash
security/sudo
sysutils/puppet
textproc/htmldoc
textproc/py-sphinx
www/apache24
www/awstats
www/mediawiki124
www/mod_php5
www/mod_php56
www/nginx
www/redmine
www/rubygem-passenger
www/squid
```


----------



## talsamon (Apr 10, 2015)

Found this:
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2014-July/093980.html


----------



## kpa (Apr 10, 2015)

This is a long standing bug in the ports tree. You're switching from the -nox11 version of graphics/ImageMagick to the normal version and the ports system doesn't cope with that too well. Delete the -nox11 package manually from the repository and retry the build.

Ideally there should be no -nox11 variants of any port in the tree and the X11 options would be just standard port options but many of these ports are unmaintained and no one has had time to fix them.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2015)

awenger said:


> ```
> # cat /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/freebsd_10-1x64-make.conf
> WITH_PKGNG=yes
> ```


You can remove this. There's no other package manager on 10.x and it's always pkg(8).



> ```
> BATCH=yes
> ```


This can be removed too. Poudriere always builds with it enabled as there's no user interaction, so this option is meaningless. 


> ```
> apache24_SET=LDAP
> apache24_SET=AUTHNZ_LDAP
> ```


These don't do what you expect. The last entry overrules the first, you probably meant to do something like this:

```
apache24_SET+=LDAP AUTHNZ_LDAP
```


----------



## awenger (Apr 14, 2015)

SirDice said:


> You can remove this. There's no other package manager on 10.x and it's always pkg(8).
> 
> This can be removed too. Poudriere always builds with it enabled as there's no user interaction, so this option is meaningless.
> 
> ...



Hello,

Thank you so much for your suggestions.

I'm still struggling on some dependency issues.
If I remove the port tree ImageMagick-nox11 (`rm -rf /data/poudriere/ports/HEAD/graphics/ImageMagick-nox11`) as suggested, I get:

```
# /usr/local/bin/poudriere bulk -j freebsd_10-1x64 -p HEAD -f /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/port-list
[00:00:00] ====>> Creating the reference jail... done
[00:01:30] ====>> Mounting system devices for freebsd_10-1x64-HEAD
[00:01:30] ====>> Mounting ports/packages/distfiles
[00:01:30] ====>> Using packages from previously failed build
[00:01:30] ====>> Mounting packages from: /data/poudriere/data/packages/freebsd_10-1x64-HEAD
[00:01:30] ====>> Appending to make.conf: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/freebsd_10-1x64-make.conf
/etc/resolv.conf -> /data/poudriere/data/.m/freebsd_10-1x64-HEAD/ref/etc/resolv.conf
[00:01:30] ====>> Starting jail freebsd_10-1x64-HEAD
[00:01:32] ====>> Logs: /data/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/freebsd_10-1x64-HEAD/2015-04-14_09h46m48s
[00:01:32] ====>> WWW: http://poudriere.vm.dom//build.html?mastername=freebsd_10-1x64-HEAD&build=2015-04-14_09h46m48s
[00:01:32] ====>> Loading MOVED
[00:01:36] ====>> Calculating ports order and dependencies
[00:02:02] ====>> Error: graphics/rubygem-rmagick depends on nonexistent origin 'graphics/ImageMagick-nox11'; Please contact maintainer of the port to fix this.
[00:02:03] ====>> Error: Fatal errors encountered calculating dependencies
[00:02:03] ====>> Cleaning up
[00:02:03] ====>> Umounting file systems
```
Do I also need to change the LIB_DEPENDS instruction in rmagick's Makefile ?

```
# $FreeBSD: head/graphics/rubygem-rmagick/Makefile 377347 2015-01-18 21:12:42Z kwm $

PORTNAME=  rmagick
PORTVERSION=  2.13.3
PORTREVISION=  1
CATEGORIES=  graphics rubygems
MASTER_SITES=  RG

MAINTAINER=  ruby@FreeBSD.org
COMMENT=  Ruby binding for ImageMagick

USE_RUBY=  yes
USE_RUBYGEMS=  yes
RUBYGEM_AUTOPLIST=  yes

OPTIONS_DEFINE=  X11
OPTIONS_DEFAULT=  X11

.include <bsd.port.options.mk>

USES=  pkgconfig
.if ${PORT_OPTIONS:MX11}
LIB_DEPENDS=  libMagickWand-6.so:${PORTSDIR}/graphics/ImageMagick
.else
LIB_DEPENDS=  libMagickWand-6.so:${PORTSDIR}/graphics/ImageMagick-nox11
.endif

.include <bsd.port.mk>
```


----------



## talsamon (Apr 14, 2015)

No, switch with `poudriere options -c-j freebsd_10-1x64 graphics/rubygem-rmagick` the `option X11=on` to off.


----------

